# I am almost giving up on ShopTemp



## lukands (Apr 26, 2010)

1) signed up for the newsletter, never got an email about the presale Supercard (missed the cheap price) Yes I checked my junk inbox.
2) created an account.....now I can`t log in (won`t accept password/email)
3) No Paypal?..........AlertPay (whatever that is) won`t take a visa/mastercard gift card.
WOW..what next? or is that some incredible bad luck?


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 26, 2010)

B-A-D-L-U-C-K


----------



## Costello (Apr 26, 2010)

1) sad to hear about the SCDS2, but you're not the first one to complain, some people didnt receive the newsletter... they're looking into it
2) you should contact the support to tell them about that
3) Paypal automatic payment has been disabled temporarily, contact the support to arrange manual payment via paypal


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 26, 2010)

Every site has its problems here and there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They can all be worked out by keeping your cool and posting your issues in a mature way.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 26, 2010)

Do NOT use Alertpay.


----------



## rikuumi (Apr 26, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Every site has its problems here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh pleaaase lick some more..


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 26, 2010)

Bad luck. I ordered an R4 to try out R4 wood. It arrived fairly quickly. Works great. Payed with paypal.

Paypal is temporarily disabled. They should fix it within a week.


----------



## Costello (Apr 26, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> Do NOT use Alertpay.


thats a completely random statement, Alertpay works great and it's our recommended solution.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 26, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The service has been riddled with issues. I can't call the company a "scam", but it definitely has had A LOT of issues. I would sincerely advise against using them.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 26, 2010)

You should just hold out, til they fix the  Paypal issue.


----------



## Costello (Apr 26, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We haven't had any problem with them. Everything's perfectly smooth at the moment.
Perhaps some people have had issues with them before, but I can tell you a LOT of people have had issues with Paypal aswell (for example ShopTemp lol) so don't be too quick to judge.

tKo HaXoR: no, they can contact the customer support to arrange manual payment no later than today. No need to hold out.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2010)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> *removed*



Ouch. I disagree. I bought my products and it arrived extremely fast, and it was cheap too. There may be better sites... but at least ShopTemp is extremely reliable. 

Personally, the customer service (getting questions answered, updates from Costello and such), makes up for the little kinks in a NEW website.


----------

